

Game Development with Unity 2D, Part 4: Oplites, Back to Basics - ppolsinelli
http://designagame.eu/2014/02/game-development-unity-2d-part-4-oplites-back-basics/

======
leobelle
I'd like to try Unity, but it is just so incredibly expensive. $1,500 bare
bones, and more if you want pro add ons.

~~~
panzagl
If you just want to try it's free: [http://unity3d.com/pages/create-
games?gclid=CNn4_OHL07wCFSYO...](http://unity3d.com/pages/create-
games?gclid=CNn4_OHL07wCFSYOOgod2E4AMQ)

And $1500 is not expensive for a game engine, or really any type of
professional content creation tool.

~~~
mminer
To expand on this, the free version is very capable and doesn't restrict the
ability to publish your game. If you're an independent developer it's unlikely
that you'll find yourself constrained.

~~~
vonmoltke
Nitpick: an individual or entity with $100,000 in revenue per year cannot
publish using the free version. Per their license[1], it does not matter where
the revenue comes from. There is probably some sort of legal gymnastics you
can perform to get around this, and one could argue that if you have $100k in
revenue you shouldn't be worrying about a $1500 one-time purchase, but it is a
limitation.

[1]
[http://unity3d.com/company/legal/eula](http://unity3d.com/company/legal/eula)

------
kodablah
I found [http://pixelnest.io/tutorials/2d-game-
unity/](http://pixelnest.io/tutorials/2d-game-unity/) is a fantastic unity 2D
tutorial.

------
talmand
Why link to part 4? Why not link to the start?

[http://designagame.eu/2013/12/game-development-with-
unity-2d...](http://designagame.eu/2013/12/game-development-with-
unity-2d-part-0/)

~~~
vonmoltke
None of the posts have forward links to the others, only backward links. Part
4 has links to parts 0 - 3, but if you start with part 0 there is no easy way
to get to the others, or any indication of how many there are.

~~~
ppolsinelli
Will add forward links, thanks.

